# DRI suing more "cancellation firms"



## TUGBrian (Oct 13, 2017)

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/busi...nd-resorts-allan-campbell-20171013-story.html


----------



## WBP (Oct 14, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/busi...nd-resorts-allan-campbell-20171013-story.html



What's that saying, something about "the Pot Calling the Kettle Black."


----------



## buzglyd (Oct 14, 2017)

Timeshare Exit Team has really changed it’d tone lately and I’ll bet this is why. 

The commercials used to call TS companies scam artists but now it’s fake testimonials of people saying how much they loved their timeshare but their lives have changed and they want out. 

Crooks are always one step ahead.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 14, 2017)

ive certainly never encountered any other industry that is as masterful at parting people from their money unnecessarily...and getting them to somehow be thankful for it it in the end!


----------

